# Looking for experienced forklift driver



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Immediate start for seasonal business. Must have experience in heavy work, loading/unloading trucks, and be able to operate processing equipment. Hourly rate, 40 to 50 hours per week through January, 2011. 

Send resume or contact info to [email protected] or call 850-438-9405 and ask for the plant.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i have a lot of experience with a pallet mule. i work at a warehouse currently. but i cant do that kind of hours


----------

